# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Мухурта для стрижки и бритья

## Сева

Харе Кришна!
Мои поклоны.

Один вайшнав сказал мне что Шрила Прабхупада всегда брил волосы на чатурдаши и ученикам говорил делать тоже самое.

Это авторитетно?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Если это сказал один вайшнав, то лучше у него самого и спросить об авторитетности этого высказывания.

----------

